# Recommend me a mobile phone please.



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It's so confusing, so many to choose from. 

I just need a big screen and processing fast enough to make it possible to surf the web. I don't play games, I don't listen to music, I don't take serious photos. I do use apps, mostly for translation from French, and I do use the web. I use it to listen to the radio while driving, it connects with blue-tooth to the car sound system. I'd like to be able to use it to read books on the tube, but that may be asking too much. 

Oh and I'd like a decent battery. 

Right now I have and HTC1 M8, but it's starting to randomly lose the bluetooth connection while I'm driving. 

People want me to buy a Smasung S8 or note -- but I fear it's overkill.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry sms is as about phone savy as i get


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> It's so confusing, so many to choose from.
> 
> I just need a big screen and processing fast enough to make it possible to surf the web. I don't play games, I don't listen to music, I don't take serious photos. I do use apps, mostly for translation from French, and I do use the web. I use it to listen to the radio while driving, it connects with blue-tooth to the car sound system. I'd like to be able to use it to read books on the tube, but that may be asking too much.
> 
> ...


if you buy the s8 you will never put it down--twitter-facebook-e-mail-funny jokes-talk classical. but its cool! you can take selfies and post them here need directions? got 'em. very small powerful little computer. and you can make calls!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm as usefull as Eddie in this. My weapon of choice for the last 9 years in the pic, and still a batterij life of over a week.
I suggest you talk to a teenager, if you can find one that is not absorbed in electronic communication 24/7. Mine were firmly in the Apple camp, but the oldest moved to Samsung. It's an ongoing debate that I steer well clear of.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I recommend a good Android smartphone, like the Galaxy S7 or S8. They are highly customizable and are good for both people who don't use a lot of apps and technology-obsessed teenagers. I personally don't do much besides call, text, answer emails, and occasionally some social networking; my S7 is perfect for me. I used to be an Apple guy but nowadays I don't recommend them at all. I switched from Apple to Android this past March and haven't looked back. 
The S7 and S8 are the two newest models and can be pretty expensive; you could actually get an older S6 and have much the same experience minus a few gimmicks. My dad's S6 is barely different from my S7.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for all this, I asked for advice here and on another forum. One thing is very clear, people how have Samsungs love them. It looks like that's the way to go.


----------

